# Is it OK to advertise here?



## RafaelMD

Hello guys, I am new here in this forum and would like to check first. Is it ok to advertise here?


----------



## myrrh

RafaelMD said:


> Hello guys, I am new here in this forum and would like to check first. Is it ok to advertise here?


Per the FAQ:

2 You must not use our Website or make any Contribution (i) in any way that is unlawful or fraudulent, or has any unlawful or fraudulent purpose or effect or (ii) to transmit or send any advertising, solicitations, promotional materials, junk mail, spam, chain letters or pyramid schemes,_ save for *Premium Subscribers* provided such transmission is in compliance with their own terms and conditions. _


----------



## xabiaxica

RafaelMD said:


> Hello guys, I am new here in this forum and would like to check first. Is it ok to advertise here?


:welcome:


No advertising of any kind is permitted outside the Classifieds areas. If you wish to advertise there, please upgrade to Premium Membership here http://www.expatforum.com/expats/payments.php
For advertising commercially on the site please email [email protected] for more information.


----------

